# neues BB aber welches ??



## Medo (25. November 2003)

Moinsen alle zusammen.

War mal wieder mit meiner alten Dame (Predator) zum Diggeln unterwegens....

Nun hab ich gedacht, wenn der alte Mann mit dem Schlitten demnächst unterwegs sein sollte, könnte ich Ihm ja auch mal wieder was mit auf den Weg geben.

Ehrlich gesagt ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich ihm sagen soll
"RT U oder RT V oder auch Tobiak.

Also ich hab deen Dorschdiggler mit seinem RT U mal unter die Lupe genommen und dachte das währ ja schon ganz gut...

Teilt mir doch mal Eure Erfahrungen mit...

...vielleicht kann ich mich dann ja erst recht nicht mehr entscheiden!?

Hat schon mal einer was vom FAt Cat gehört?


----------



## Deichkind (25. November 2003)

also ich habe ja auch das rt in v-form und bin damit äusserst zufrieden. obwohl die togiaks ja recht high-class aussehen, traue ich den dingern nicht wirklich weil man 1. extrem weit oben sitzt und durch den ponton-bau extrem viel windfläche bietet und man 2. keine rückenlehne hat aber da werden sich die besitzer dieser typen bestimmt gegensprüchlich äussern.
ausserdem is das auch immer ne preisfrage. also, rt in v-form rules!


----------



## Maddin (25. November 2003)

Moin Medo,

ich kann dir das Togiak nur empfehlen. Ich kenne einige die sich in dieses Ponton-Belly verliebt haben. Ich selbst habe das Vorgängermodell Colorado und bin hochzufrieden!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. November 2003)

@ Medo

Das Togiak und das Fat Cat sind fast baugleich, nur das das Togiak wesentlich mehr Tragkraft hat ! 350 lbs und das Fat nur 275 - 300 je nach Ausführung und Preis.
Im Endeffekt ist es wieder mal eine Geldfrage, was man ausgeben will und kann ....und da musst Du selber entscheiden.
:q :m #h


----------



## Maddin (25. November 2003)

> traue ich den dingern nicht wirklich weil man 1. extrem weit oben sitzt und durch den ponton-bau extrem viel windfläche bietet


Im Gegensatz dazu bietet man weniger Wasserwiderstand und kommt schneller voran. Ich hatte bei Wind noch nie Probleme.



> und man 2. keine rückenlehne hat


Das Colorado sowie das Togiak haben eine Rückenlehne.


----------



## Medo (25. November 2003)

@Reppi

Du hast doch auch deine Rennbanane aus USA, oder?
Dann verrate mir doch mal wo und wieviel Du nun entlönen musstes.
Gerne auch über PM (nicht das die Admis meckern.

______________________
Jörg


----------



## Loecki (25. November 2003)

@deichkind

Sech mol, hat das rt v-form auch zwei luftkammern ;+
hab mir nämlich son teil geordert. von der u-form weißich, dass es zwei luftkammern hat, wär ja auch mal interessant zu wissen, wegen der sicherheit! :m


----------



## südlicht (25. November 2003)

Hallo Loecki!

Die zwei Luftkammern bei den RT's beziehen sich einmal auf den Hauptschlauch und die aufblasbare Rückenlehne.

Gruss und Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Loecki (25. November 2003)

aha!
danke für die info südlicht #6


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2003)

Also ich habe die letzten 3 Jahre "alles" gefahren ; Rund , RTU und V und jetzt das Togiak.
Ist wahrscheinlich nur nur vom Feeling her so, aber ich glaube ich bin schneller, wendiger und mit weniger Kraftaufwand unterwegs 
Von den 2 Kammern oder geplatzen Schläuchen mal ganz abgesehen  
Ich kann dir den Link aus Ami-Land gerne schicken; habe für 2 Togiak incl. all 298,- Dollar (oder Euro;+ ) bezahlt...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rudi (25. November 2003)

Hi,

ich glaube Dein Dealer liefert nicht mehr nach Germany. Habe ne Absage bekommen. Habe jetzt über einen anderen AB-Kolegen eins aus dem Amiland bestellt. Ich hoffe es kommt irgendwann, war in diesem Jahr noch nicht einmal an der See. 

Rudi.


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2003)

@Rudi
Hallo Rudi,wenn man du meinen Dealer gemeint hast; kann eigentlich nicht sein......habe gestern erst ne Mail mit Weihnachtsgrüßen und der "Bitte" um neue Bestellungen erhalten.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gnilftz (25. November 2003)

@Uwe
Moin,moin.
298 Dollar inkl Zoll???
Wie hast Du die da für das Geld durch bekommen???
Der Preis ist ja mehr interessant!!! :z
Gruß
Heiko
(der auch noch n schnuckeliges Belly sucht)


----------



## Rudi (25. November 2003)

Hi Reppi,

ja hatte bei denen bestellt. 1 Woche später kam ne Absage.

Rudi.


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2003)

Nichts für gemacht..........bestellt und dann wurde es geliefert.....einige hier sind der Meinung,dass der Zoll mich vergessen hat----kann ich eigentlich nicht glauben 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2003)

Hast du ne Begründung bekommen,Rudi ?
Aber da gibt es ja mittlerweile soviele Anbieter,die noch günstiger als Garage-Toys sind.
Uwe


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. November 2003)

Das sind ja Preise !! 
Habe für mein Togiak inkl. "Allem" 225,- Euro ausgegeben.
....... na gut ich muss zugeben, hab nen Freund drüben in den USA. :m  Und somit kann man doch erheblich was einsparen. :q


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2003)

Hallo Mike !
Schau die doch mal die Preise für die großen Pontoons an.....hier 600 Euronen und dort 280,-Dollar !!!!!!!!!
Das nennt man dann wohl Gewinnspanne......
Uwe


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2003)

Lese gerade deine Antwort nochmals durch..............ich rede von Togiaks für den Preis !!!!!!
Und wer hat nun gespart ?????---)))))


----------



## Rudi (25. November 2003)

Hallo,

habe €195,- zzgl. €15,- Zoll bezahlt für das Togiak.
Ja Reppi, billigere gibts, aber die meisten liefern leider auch nicht nach Germany. Habe bestimmt 10 vorher per Email angeschrieben. Jetzt klappt es über einen Boardie der einen Verwandten da hat.

Rudi.


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2003)

Ist zwar komisch......;+  ;+ ;+ ,aber auch für das Geld bekommst du nichts vergleichbares hier in good old germany,,,,,,,
Gruß Uwe

Die Amada wird größer und größer...........


----------



## Dorschleo (25. November 2003)

Bin mit meinem RT Vboat super zufrieden, aber wenn was Neues unter meinen wohlgeformten Hintern kommt dann nur ein Togiak.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. November 2003)

@ Reppi

Nun als ich mein Togiak bestellt habe, wollte man hier in Germany noch satte 310,- Euro für das Rennboat haben!!
Und das war damals fast der Einzigste Dealer hier in Germany, also hab ich dem gegenüber ordentlich gespart.
Mit der Aktion, über meinem Bekannten aus USA, hab ich noch einiges dazugelernt, wie man die Steuer hier umgehen kann.
Es darf nie teurer sein als 45,- Euro inkl. Porto!!


----------



## Medo (26. November 2003)

Moinsen alle zusammen!

Hab mich jetzt für das RT-V entschieden, da ich es sofort verfügbar habe und weil ich es für weniger als 100 €uronen
ergattern kann.

Ich hoffe doch der Preis ist OK!? oder?

Gibt es eigendlich neue und alte Modelle?


----------



## Maddin (26. November 2003)

@Medo
Ja, es gibt da Unterschiede....hat was mit einfacher und doppelter Naht zu tun. Da werden sich bestimmt ein paar RT-V Besitzer melden.

@Mike
Bei Herrn B. aus E. an der O. hat mein Kumpel für das Togiak ca. 260,-€ bezahlt. Kostet zwar im Katalog mehr, aber es gab %e wegen Einkauf über 250,-€. Das er dann 35,-€ mehr ausgegeben hat stört ihn wohl wenig, falls es mal zu Reklamationen kommen sollte. Da hat er nämlich den Händler "in der Nähe".


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. November 2003)

@ Maddin

Prima der Preis und vorallem der Händler.
Durch die "Nähe" hat der Händler wohl gleich Togiak-Ersatzschläuche parat leigen?? Oder muss er die auch erst ordern/reklamieren, wie ich als Privatmann?? :q :q :m


----------



## Reppi (26. November 2003)

Hallo Mike !
Du immer mit deinen Schläuchen........ 
Die gehen nicht sooo schnell kaputt;aber du hast ja recht "safty first" !
Kann man nur hoffen,dass es bald auch hier Ersatzteile und Zubehör (Rutenhalter zB.) ordern kann.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Laggo (26. November 2003)

@ Medo, wo bekommt man denn ein RT in V Form für unter 100 Euro, kannst Du mir da vielleicht n Tip geben, gerne auch per PM!
Danke!!!

Laggo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. November 2003)

@ Reppi

Ne ne Reppi, ich unke nur damit, weil ja Andere immer gleich nach Ersatzschläuchen fragen, also dem sogenannten "Sevice".
Ob den nun der Händler anbietet oder ich selber erledigen muss, warten muss ich in jedem Fall! :m 
Wenn es nicht gerade auf Lager ist (wie bei einer bekannten Marke von BB). 
Gottseidank habe ich bis jetzt noch nie nach einem Ersatzschlauch fragen müssen .... ist doch auch nen Zeugnis, das man sich Qualität könnt und somit "safty first" !! :k #h


----------



## Maddin (26. November 2003)

@Mike
Du nu wieder#t Der SERVICE bezieht sich nicht nur auf die Schläuche, mein Gott. Und wenn er sie nicht auf Lager hat....ICH brauche mich dann mit den Amis nicht absabbeln. Wenn dir mein "Preisvergleich" nicht gefallen hat.....ist halt meine Meinung. Fühlst dich sehr schnell auf den Schlips getreten.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. November 2003)

@ Maddin

Hey Martin, das war lustig und scherzhaft gemeint !!
Man da haste aber jetzt was in den falschen Hals bekommen.
Du weisst doch wie das ist mit der Frage nach nem neuem BB.
Wir die schon eins haben und schon länger die Vor- und Nachteile erkannt haben, geben hier immer unsere Meinung kund zu der Frage und letztendlich kaufen die Neulinge dann doch was am billigsten ist und gerade im Geschäft war.
Derwegen habe ich auch so "geunkt" über das Schlauchdesaster, was einige BB-Fahrer schon erlebt haben.

Also Bitte Martin, komm wieder runter. :m #h


----------



## Medo (26. November 2003)

@ Reppi

Du weisst ja "1000 Leute 1000 Meinungen"
Ich wäre Dir sehr verbunden wenn Du mir mal Deinen Link an meine PM senden würdest, sowie eventuelle Lieferzeiten.
Ist zwar ein dolles Angebot was da an der Hand habe,
aber trotz allem denke ich "Tojiak" wäre noch doller.
Habe auch jemanden in USA der mir das Teil senden könnte.
Und laut meiner Info- bis Stück 150 $ auch kein Zoll..?


----------



## Maddin (26. November 2003)

> Also Bitte Martin, komm wieder runter


Sagt genau der Richtige........bis dann erstmal, tschüß!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. November 2003)

@ Maddin
Jau danke.


----------



## Maddin (27. November 2003)

@Mike
Schwamm drüber.....


----------



## Medo (28. November 2003)

@maddin

haste recht gehabt,mein Angebot von 100€uronen war ein BB
mit einfachen Nähten (altes Modell).
Hab jetzt eine Quelle für das Togiak und das Kennebec aufgetan
und bräuchte jetzt mal Erfahrungsberichte zu den unterschieden
vom händling her.


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

Ich kenne das Kennebec nur ausm Laden. Es geht hinten nicht so spitz zusammen wie das Togiak. Die beiden Pontone verlaufen praktisch parallel. Das Ablagenetz hinterm Sitz fehlt demnach auch. Ein Vorteil könnte eine stabilere Lage des Boats sein....soll nicht heißen, dass das Togiak wackelig ist! Durch den "Bug" des Togiaks gleitest du meiner Meinung auch besser durchs Wasser.

Ich weiß gar nicht ob hier einer das Kennebec hat;+


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

So sieht das Kennebec aus:


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

Und hier noch mal das Togiak:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. November 2003)

Das Kennebec hat eine zweite Stange hinter dem Sitz und es ist lange nicht so stabil (in sich) wie das Togiak.
Beim letzten Treffen in DD hatte jemand so ein Kennebec dabei und das auch zum erstenmal, da habe ich das gesehen. :m #h

Bilder HIER


----------



## gofishing (28. November 2003)

@ MikeFish

Der jemand war ich.
Kleine Korektur, das Kennebec hat am "Bug" einen aufblasbaren Schlauch, der die Pontons auseinnanderpreßt. Keine Stange.
Die Pontons sind auch länger als beim Togiak, was eine stabilere Lage auf dem Wasser bedeutet.

Am "Bug"  befindet sich noch ein Ablagenetz.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

Gut, also doch einer vom Fach :q Stimmt...die Stange ist ein Schlauch....das Netz hab ich vergessen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. November 2003)

Aha........:q 
So kann man sich täuschen wenn man nur durch den Sucher der Kamera schaut. :m #h 
Danke für die Info.
Und...? wie biste zufrieden mit dem Kennebec ??


----------



## gofishing (28. November 2003)

@ MikeFish
Ich bin mit dem Kennebec eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Nur mein rechtes Knie mag die Belastung überhaupt nicht.
Habe es schon mit bandagen probiert.


----------



## Reppi (28. November 2003)

@gofishing
Aus dem Grund gehe ich gerade mit dem Gedanken schwanger mir noch ein ODC auf den Wunschzettel zu setzten..............da kann ich dann mehr mit den Armen pullen...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## gofishing (28. November 2003)

@ all bellyboatsuchende

Ich biete hier mein belly zum verkauf an :

- Modell Kennebec 
  ( gekauft am 04.06.2003 in Eckernförde, Garantie also bis 04.06.2005)

- Geräteflossen Aqualung Modell Bades2 (89 € neu) Für Watschuhgröße 13 Oder ein Paar Geräteflossen für die Gr. 10 oder 11, die man noch mittels 3 Plastikschienen der persönlichen Flossenhärte einstellen kann.

- Doppelhubpumpe 2*2 Liter (auch aus E.)

- Halbautomatkweste Secumar BS10 (100N)

- 0,7 Kg Faltanker incl. 25 m Leine


Die Weste ist ein älteres Modell das ich mit Einer Patrone getestet habe (12,95€). sieht aber top aus, sonst hätte ich sie nicht benutzt.

Gesamtwert über 400 € (Weste mit 12,95 gerechnet, habe sie selbst geschenkt bekommen)

Bei Kaufinteresse könnt Ihr mir eine PM schicken.

Ich möchte alles verkaufen nicht verschenken.


----------



## Medo (28. November 2003)

@gofishing

wie kommt das??
Du sagtest doch alles TOP!?


----------



## gofishing (28. November 2003)

@ Reppi
Ich habe solch ein Teil mal in DD gesehen, ist mir zu Windanfällig, tieb schneller als ich mit meinem Kennebec.
Ich konnte aber weiterfischen, mußte ja nur mit den Beinen arbeiten und nicht rudern.

Ich habe mir solches Teil in Eckernförde mal angesehen.
30 Kg sind schon  mal Schei..e. Einmal vom Wind abgetrieben , schleppe das Teil mal 1 oder 2 Km, kann ja immer mal passieren.
Die Rohrverbindungen steck man meiner Meinung nach 10 mal zusammen und dann sind sie "blank" und fangen an zu rosten


----------



## gofishing (28. November 2003)

@  Medo

Ein Beitrag höher habe ich es schon geschrieben.
Mein rechtes Knie fühlt sich nach 20 Minuten an als wenn ein Messer drinsteckt. 2 -3 Minuten Ruhe Bingen es zwar, aber bei ablandigem Wind habe ich die Zeit nicht.
Ohne Knieprobleme würde ich auch weiter mit dem belly fahren, ist einfach megageil und Fisch ist auch mehr als nur vom Land
Umsonst mache ich den Wertverlust in der kurzen Zeit nicht mit.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. November 2003)

@ gofishing

Ist ja echt schade aber die Gesundheit geht vor !
Willst Du der Sache ärztlich auf den Grund gehen oder waren diese Probleme nur bei der BB-Belastung?


----------



## gofishing (6. Dezember 2003)

@Reppi
Ähnlich Deinem Wunschzettel

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3643745024&category=384

Lesen mal in der Beschreibung.

"Aber ich würde empfehlen Flossen ans Wasser mitzunehmen."

Tödliche Verkaufsbeschreibung, aber fair, brauchst Du also nicht mehr zu testen nur mit rudern auszuprobieren.

Scheint wohl geheilt vom rudern zu sein.


----------



## Reppi (6. Dezember 2003)

@Gofishing
Nettes Teil ..............
Da ich ja so "beknackt" bin,will ich mir so ein Teil ja nur für Ententeichwetter kaufen.
Mein Togiak gebe ich nicht wech !!!!!!!!
Und bei Ententeich dürfte sich die Sache mit der Drift nicht so auswirken,oder ??
Mich hat nur die Geschwindigkeit dieser Teile imponiert !!!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## gofishing (6. Dezember 2003)

@Reppi
Kannst es ja dafür vieleich günstig schießen.

Habe gerade wieder einen Anbieter bei Ebay "ertappt" der seine 
eigenen Auktionen hochbieten läßt.
Dummerweise hat er erst 5 Bewertungen, 4 mal kauf´/verkauf Bewertungen von seinen Kumpel "ey_alten, sieht mal an seinen Verkäufen, auch aus HH) http://cgi2.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=markisenjonny

Damit ist sein Bewertungprofil gestorben. Habe ich Ihm auch gemail. Wollt eigenlich sein Schlauchboot kaufen.


----------



## Reppi (6. Dezember 2003)

@Gofishing
Dumm gelaufen für ihn.,............aber schlimmer sind die Händler,die fast alle nen "Blocker" gesetzt haben..........ist meine persönliche Meinung !!!
Werde das Teil mal im Auge behalten....
Uwe


----------



## gofishing (6. Dezember 2003)

@Reppi

Was Du auch mit Schlauchboot ?

Habe seit einer Woche auch eins im Keller.


----------



## marschel (6. Dezember 2003)

ich glaubs nicht....ich bin ja schon lange bei ebay dabei, aber sowas......

ey_alter (na total cooler name...-die redaktion redet hier von peni... -neid.....) und dann als Verkäufer und Käufer aufgetreten....

WIE BLÖD MU? MAN SEIN??????????

Als ehrlicher Ebayer müßte ich das melden...........

Sowas gehört jawohl verboten!!!!!!!!!!


----------

